# It is a darn shame !!!!



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

Watching the poor man get his hands burned on the FORGED IN FIRE series made me mad! Sure he should have worn welding gloves anyone with experience knows that but what ever oil they are using as well as the size of the quench vessel are the real problem. I have used diesel fuel and transmission fluid that gasses off and flames up like that but there are much safer oils to use. Some of the natural oils such peanut oil for one is less flamable than vegetable oil. Man made oils such a Maxiuum and Parks 50 are made for heat treating, and have inhibitors in them to help prevent flame ups, I use Maxiuum. The guench vessel they are using is far to big which allows more gas off. the tank should be 4" to 6" diameter and as tall as needed, if it is vertical, hell one of mine is 4" PVC. A horizontal tank can be as long as you need for the blade length. With this tank a blade smith can hold the blade by the tang and plunge the blade horizontally with little or no chance of being burned. The plain truth is, they are endangering smiths for show and effect and by damn that is just wrong.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Molokai (Aug 13, 2015)

Agree on that Robert, the pressure to hand forge a knife of that size in that time limit is not like making cakes or similar.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2015)

Do you remember what episode it was? I can find it and link it here...


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Do you remember what episode it was? I can find it and link it here...


I Had missed the Monday before last show so I watched both episode last Monday and I can't remembered one.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

I heat treated these today and while doing it took pictures to show, you don't have to set a poor sole on fire to get it to accomplish it If your wondering why the blades are so clean I sprinkle a special powder on the blades at around 500 deg to prevent scaling.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 13, 2015)

Wow my knives never come out that clean. I need special powder!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 14, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I heat treated these today and while doing it took pictures to show, you don't have to set a poor sole on fire to get it to accomplish it If your wondering why the blades are so clean I sprinkle a special powder on the blades at around 500 deg to prevent scaling.View attachment 85476 View attachment 85477 View attachment 85478 View attachment 85479 View attachment 85480 View attachment 85481 View attachment 85482 View attachment 85483 View attachment 85484


 @robert flynt are either of those the bowie we talked about?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2015)

Special powder? Is that like cheech n chongs magic dust? 

Just kidding fellas....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Special powder? Is that like cheech n chongs magic dust?
> 
> Just kidding fellas....


The only problem is cheech can't remember the name the name of the stuff and was to lazy to go back out in the shop and look. It melts on to the blade to prevent oxygen from getting to it to cause scale and pitting and it is water soluble. What doesn't pop off when you plunge it in the oil is easily wash off with soap and water. It is called PBC anti scale powder.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> @robert flynt are either of those the bowie we talked about?


One of them could be but I'm waiting for the billets ordered from Brad to get here for that Bowie. I drew templates for those two to get the handle shape right, and decided to go ahead and make them, because with a full tang bowie knife the double guard has to go on from the handle end. The blade is my take on the Sheffield Bowie Style and I was wonder if that is the style you had in mind. I prefer the bottom one. There is quite a number of Bowie styles, so if you have another one in mind on there is a change on one of those Sheffield style Bowie's let me know.


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Wow my knives never come out that clean. I need special powder!


It is called PBC anti scale powder.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> anti scale powder



That's what catfish use, I believe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Special powder? Is that like cheech n chongs magic dust?
> 
> Just kidding fellas....


I , cheech, was to lazy to go back out in the shop to get the name of the stuff but it is called PBC anti scale powder. You sprinkle it on at around 500 deg. and it melts onto the blade and prevents oxygen from getting to the blade. It is water soluble so, what doesn't pop off in the quench washes right off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 14, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> One of them could be but I'm waiting for the billets ordered from Brad to get here for that Bowie. I drew templates for those two to get the handle shape right, and decided to go ahead and make them, because with a full tang bowie knife the double guard has to go on from the handle end. The blade is my take on the Sheffield Bowie Style and I was wonder if that is the style you had in mind. I prefer the bottom one. There is quite a number of Bowie styles, so if you have another one in mind on there is a change on one of those Sheffield style Bowie's let me know.


Yes! The bottom blade spine profile is exactly what I had in mind. I liked that one the best for what I was thinking of. I'm still mulling over in my mind 2 other details, I'm not sure if I want a weak S Shape guard or a straight across guard because I saw one of your knives with a straight guard and liked the looks of it alot. And also, I have been considering maybe seeing if you have any desert ironwood burl or figured Desert ironwood for the handle instead of the HRB. just because most of the DIW comes from Arizona and that's only about 4 to 5 hours away from where we do our training at Ft bliss. It's beautiful and might make more sense from where it originates. I know the commander would appreciate the little cool details like that. He's really gonna love this knife!


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Yes! The bottom blade spine profile is exactly what I had in mind. I liked that one the best for what I was thinking of. I'm still mulling over in my mind 2 other details, I'm not sure if I want a weak S Shape guard or a straight across guard because I saw one of your knives with a straight guard and liked the looks of it alot. And also, I have been considering maybe seeing if you have any desert ironwood burl or figured Desert ironwood for the handle instead of the HRB. just because most of the DIW comes from Arizona and that's only about 4 to 5 hours away from where we do our training at Ft bliss. It's beautiful and might make more sense from where it originates. I know the commander would appreciate the little cool details like that. He's really gonna love this knife!


I have some beautiful desert iron wood if you would like it.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 14, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> I have some beautiful desert iron wood if you would like it.


Sorry didn't mean to hijack this. I'll pitch it to the guys and shoot you a pm. Thanks!


----------



## therichinc (Aug 17, 2015)

@robert flynt me and dad talked about that same thing. My though was ok, unsafe act he should be Dq'D automatically. The reason I say this is that it could cause a big issue with the production meaning if he gets hurt on set in a way that could have been averted there is a suit there waiting to happen. I say that because Jay, and the other judged noticed him doing it and said he could get burned but did not stop him. That's chicked S**T in my book. So having said that unless he was a total idiot and signed a waiver saying yes I will burn my hand to make ratings better. Then something should have been done before he burned himself.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 17, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt me and dad talked about that same thing. My though was ok, unsafe act he should be Dq'D automatically. The reason I say this is that it could cause a big issue with the production meaning if he gets hurt on set in a way that could have been averted there is a suit there waiting to happen. I say that because Jay, and the other judged noticed him doing it and said he could get burned but did not stop him. That's chicked S**T in my book. So having said that unless he was a total idiot and signed a waiver saying yes I will burn my hand to make ratings better. Then something should have been done before he burned himself.



I thought the same exact thing when I saw that episode. The judges sat there chatting among themselves and never said a word to prevent it. It made the whole scene feel very staged. I am sure that guy was compensated well for his injuries if he even had any. Given that fact that it is "reality" TV and it was most likely staged he probably had some kind of burn jell on his hands to prevent actual burning. Just my .02

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 17, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt me and dad talked about that same thing. My though was ok, unsafe act he should be Dq'D automatically. The reason I say this is that it could cause a big issue with the production meaning if he gets hurt on set in a way that could have been averted there is a suit there waiting to happen. I say that because Jay, and the other judged noticed him doing it and said he could get burned but did not stop him. That's chicked S**T in my book. So having said that unless he was a total idiot and signed a waiver saying yes I will burn my hand to make ratings better. Then something should have been done before he burned himself.


Thanks Rich, We are both thinking the same thing. Unfortunantly most production do make you sign a release but I feel like you they had a moral obligation to stop him, some even seemed to take humor in it! That drum is to big and at least should be almost full so gas fumes cannot build up from the oil their using and the smiths wont have to stick their whole arm in to the drum to quench their blades. They seem be using highly flammable oil. All this smacks of criminal neglagence in my book. Even those ball bearing have been known to explode if they have a pocket in them, 52100 in round rod or flat bar is much much safer. It is fine if you do it at your own risk at home but it is another if you are forced to use them, like they were, that is another thing. I challenge everyone e-mail them and tell them what they are doing is criminal and they should start using good judgement in their production.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 17, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> I thought the same exact thing when I saw that episode. The judges sat there chatting among themselves and never said a word to prevent it. It made the whole scene feel very staged. I am sure that guy was compensated well for his injuries if he even had any. Given that fact that it is "reality" TV and it was most likely staged he probably had some kind of burn jell on his hands to prevent actual burning. Just my .02


I guess that is possible but bad practices should not be shone like that. there MUST and should rules against foolishness. Also one of those ball bearings could have exploded like a bomb if it had had a void in side it, this has happened more than enough times. It is better to use 52100 in round bar and flat bar which is what I used when I forged.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 17, 2015)

I believe we are all in violent agreement. I believe the judges on the show were negligent in not warning the maker. A contestant should not be risking his or her life or getting a serious injury. It will not take many of these events before the show is cancelled. In the mean time, the makers reputation is being harmed as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

